# Concentrated Fog Juice, GREAT PRICE!!



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, that looks great...thanks for the heads up! Have you tried out the concentrate yet?


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

Kngtmre said:


> Wow, that looks great...thanks for the heads up! Have you tried out the concentrate yet?


Hello 
Yes, I tried it back when it $25 a few months ago. It seems to work the same as the regular jugs. I originally bought it because it was cheaper to ship since its not as heavy in weight. I had to stock up with that low price. I should be good for the big night


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

ordered 3 different concentrate bottles

amk


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

Hi Anna! I just got my 4 new bottles today


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

I ordered the apocalypse and zombie versions. I think the shipping is still high for 2 1-ounce bottles but I like the idea of this. If it works almost or as good as Froggys then I'll stick with it.


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

Hi camsauce! Yeah to me shipping is still high, but in the past when I paid for the full gallon it was actually higher. Hopefully they can do some kind of flat rate lower shipping one of these days. I'll actually be using the apocalypse, so far it's my favorite


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

camsauce said:


> I ordered the apocalypse and zombie versions. I think the shipping is still high for 2 1-ounce bottles but I like the idea of this. If it works almost or as good as Froggys then I'll stick with it.


Let us know how it works compared to Froggy's. I'll be using Froggy's in my haunt for the first time this year based on many recommendations from here. I had a hard time keeping the Party City brand stuff close to the ground with my fog chiller last year and it dissipated really quickly.


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

Hi Scooter! I've used the concentrated fog juice before and it works great. I still have some Froggys fog left over and I'll use that too. I hope I'm not being misunderstood about Froggys fog because its great juice. What I like about the concentrated juice is (besides that it works great for me) it was less expensive to ship and it was $10. I love to save as much money where I can


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i mixed some cheap fog juice with the concentrate instead of water ... worked gr8!

amk


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

Hi AMK! Hmm, I will try that method today! I still have cheap fog juice leftover. It sounds like a great idea!! Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

The concentrated apocalypse fog juice worked out great for me halloween night. The cool thing is I got almost two gallons of fog from one concentrated jug. It certainly helped make halloween night a HUGE success


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

My .02 after using both the Apocalypse and Zombie concentrated fog juices with distilled water. They are both actually fairly decent. I think overall Froggys is still the way to go but its hard to ignore this stuff when it basically works out that you can get 2 gallons worth for the cost of 1 gallon + shipping for Froggys.


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

Hi camsauce! I'm glad it worked out well for you too. I guess it comes down to, as with any item, if something works the way you want it to, then it's the route to go. It worked very well for me. I do want to try out their other concentrated fog juices :-D


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

BOO! HISS! Looks like HalloweenFXProps no longer offers the smaller concentrate bottles and the only option now is to get 1 gallon @ $24.95 (same price as Froggy's) or 13 gallons of concentrate at $199.00! It was good while it lasted..


----------

